# Been gone too long!!!



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Greetings! I've missed you! Going through divorce and moving... turbulent times but all healthy upswings :smiles: There is no way I can catch up with everything -- many posts and changes! I have feelers out for work again. I have been out of the actual job market for quite a few years, but I am looking forward to get my feet wet again.

I hope to be back on a more regular basis. Things are calming down, and after the property sells I'll have time to get back into the cheftalk groove!

I hope all is well with all of you.

Cheers,
Botanique


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome back, friend! They say, "When it rains, it pours" and it sounds like you've been through some downpours recently. We're glad you're back and hope to see you as often as you can manage.

Good luck with the job hunt, too.
Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey, hey, hey! Nice to hear from you! Glad that though things aren't altogether rosy, that at least as you say, "they're on the upswing".
Looking forward to having you back in the fold :chef:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks  Dumpster just arrived... therapy.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Very glad to see you back. :roll: 
And I'm happy to share a virtual toast to your return and your upswing. CHEERS! :beer: :beer: .


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

Divorce sucks, but, sometimes necessary. Hey, if you need a job, I will be hiring some crew members in a couple of weeks.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you for the offer, that is very kind of you. However I am in the process of moving to Elk Grove, California (few miles south of Sacramento) not far from my Walnut Grove ranch which I have had to put on the market. I don't plan on moving back to Seattle. 

Cheers!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good Luck! Transitions can be difficult but refreshing. Come visit when the need arises. This site has been a wonderful solace during some rough transitions.


----------

